# My puppy has been born!!! Need "A" or "B" name suggestions please!



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

*My puppy has been born!!! Need "A" or "B" name suggestions please!*

Hi everybody -

I am getting a male puppy from Alta Tollhaus "A" or "B" litter. We had planned on a puppy from the "Z" litter but that fell through, so now we need new name suggestions. So far we have for A's - Achilles, Archer, Alacazam. For B we only have Badger. 

We are very excited and also nervous. We have not had a puppy for almost 9 years. My daughter will be home with him during the summer, so he will be about 4 1/2 months old when she goes back to school. Once she is back to school he will be in his crate from 7am to 3pm. My son takes his college classes later in the day so he can probably let him out some during the time she is at school. We can also find somebody to let him out around noon if we need to since we live right by a university.

We have a medium sized crate, a large crate, lots of toys, clickers for training. We plan to buy a small wading pool and a sprinkler for summer. We will take him to Alta Tollhaus for training classes, and we also have a trainer that will come every other week. Am I missing anything? We haven't bought him a bed yet, but we will. 

Thanks!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your puppy finally. They are so worth the wait to get what you want. Boy names from my 'A' litter are, Angelo, Alois, Ataro. Only one boy in my 'B' litter, and since they were born during a snow storm he is Blitzard.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I love Achilles! I have a long list of names we are gonna name our next puppy. My favorite A name is Aero (although I may have to add Achilles to our list now). And we almost named our last puppy Bandit cause it looked like he was wearing a mask over his eyes  
Congratulations on the puppy!


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks! I really like Ataro and Aero. My daughter named her foster puppy Hollister and called her Holli for short. I think she would love Aeropostle then Aero for short. Very cute.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

that's really cute. Glad I could help! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A - Apache
Arcane
Ajax

B- Bullet
Bravo
Brix


Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A, Hmmmm, 

Atari. 

Anthem

Alistor

Armen

Ammo


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My favorite A name is Atlas and B name is Bastian.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

B
Brodie
Boris
Beragond
Bilbo
Bogart
Boromir
Baren


----------



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

I can sense your excitement. Our puppy is 3.5 mos. old, and we are loving the puppy stage (most of the time). Potty trained at 2.5 mos. old.!!!

congratulations! Can't think of any names right now... Maybe 'Bo'.(Mr. Bo). 

Have you picked up some Bull Sticks, or Floss Ropes, etc.. for chewing. Our puppy loves to play with the the different toys from her bin.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Blitzen, Bishop for B
Aesop, Able, for A.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for all the great suggestions! I haven't picked up Bull sticks yet, that is a great idea. 

I have also thought of Albus, Aberforth and Alastair from Harry Potter. Thanks Selzer - you got me thinking HP and LOTRs.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

We also thought of Anakin, but George Lucas kind of ruined the name for me with the newer 3 movies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aaron(2nd time around for the alphabet?)
Baron


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Alpha Arek
Ace
Alex

Bond
Braham


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Alastair call name Moody!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Boy A names are so much more flexible than girl A names.

Astro like astroboy!
Accio, the spell to summon in HP. This is also my "COME" command since I ruined COME in daily speech.


----------

